# My band Periphery's set at the House of Rock!!



## bulb (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey guys,
i have here the entire show (7 songs and about 30 mins) filmed with a dvd camcorder, and other than the fact that the sound guy mixed the guitars waaaaaayy too low, it actually has pretty decent sound! (the camera isnt plugged into the soundboard so the sound changes throughout the clip based on the angle).
Anyways i thought i would post the link here, its a pretty hefty file at 240 megs, but oh well i coulndt find a way to make it smaller. If you guys can do it, then please do so by all means and send it to me so i can post it up on youtube!

(btw we are still teaching our drummer how to play the songs, so i am on drums at this show, but the guitarist on the left is playing my rig haha)

Here is the song list:
Next Please
Resonance
-----------
Letter Experiment
Friends and Family
-----------
Year Long Car Alarm
Event Horizon Escape
----------
The Walk

here is the link:
http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=7313407911DBA33E


(all the original songs can be found at www.soundclick.com/bulb)

enjoy!!

b


----------



## nyck (Jul 11, 2006)

Sweet!

/downloads

Dude, the file's not working for me...


nvm I got it working


----------



## bulb (Jul 11, 2006)

YAY!!!! WHEEE!! i think you might need divx to get it to work...im so bad with this kinda shit. everyone just needs to dload vlc player and have all their problems in life disappear!!


----------



## nyck (Jul 11, 2006)

The video is sweet, I just wish I could hear the guitars better!


----------



## bulb (Jul 11, 2006)

yeah me too!!!! oh well live and learn!


----------



## Cancer (Jul 11, 2006)

I was at that show, you guys were robbed guitarwise. I was very not happy. Although one of your guitarist had a sweet Carvin 727 which kinda made up for it.

Actually, don't you use Line 6 stuff for your guitars? If so, try going direct next time (if you didn't do that here), since I've gotten the XT, I REFUSE to mike my guitars now, I get much much better results.


----------



## bulb (Jul 12, 2006)

haha that would be MY carvin you are reffering to!
i use the podxt out to my vht's poweramp and out to an orange cabinet and the vht's speakers. I just love the tonal characteristics that are added when doing it that way, but i would definitely want to try and experiment with podxt to the board. However some places just dont have good enough sound systems and monitoring systems to pull it off!

oh and yeah, considering that that sound guy was supposed to be one of the best in the area, i was disappointed too!! Sounded great on stage tho....


----------



## Mark. A (Jul 12, 2006)

Dude that is SICK!


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 12, 2006)

Darn it. File not available. Good looking song titles, though.


----------



## bulb (Jul 12, 2006)

well most of the songs are up on youtube now!
just do a search for periphery!


----------



## bulb (Jul 12, 2006)

actually here are the direct youtube links check it out!!


Next Please and Resonance

Letter Experiment

Friends and family

Year Long Car Alarm

Event Horizon Escape

The WALK


----------



## DaveG (Jul 12, 2006)

That was awesome dude, very tight performanc. I've been listening to your songs on soundclick for ages now...i want to hear unconditional live \m/


----------



## Mykie (Jul 12, 2006)

psyphre said:


> Actually, don't you use Line 6 stuff for your guitars? If so, try going direct next time (if you didn't do that here), since I've gotten the XT, I REFUSE to mike my guitars now, I get much much better results.



That is the way to go


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 12, 2006)

I only got to watch one ("Event Horizon Escape") since I'm at work, but it sounds cool.  I'll have to wander out to one of your shows...


----------



## bulb (Jul 12, 2006)

yo dude please do! we are playing a free show at the Firehouse Cue in Gaithersburg this saturday at 10:30pm, so it would be awesome if you made it there (even though the sound guy has no fucking clue what he is doing there). Which also reminds me, can you reccomend any local sound guys who do a kickass job on metal bands at local venues?


----------



## noodles (Jul 12, 2006)

bulb said:


> Which also reminds me, can you reccomend any local sound guys who do a kickass job on metal bands at local venues?



Yeah, but he's on tour with the Misfits.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, Eddie counts, too, but he's usually busy.


----------



## noodles (Jul 12, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Well, Eddie counts, too, but he's usually busy.



I intentionally left him out for that reason, plus he really only runs sounds for the locals he has history with.


----------



## bulb (Jul 12, 2006)

aw damn sounds interesting, maybe you could do some "convincing" with this hammer i found!


----------



## Mark. A (Jul 12, 2006)

I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of you or your singer...you dudes are monsters


----------



## bulb (Jul 12, 2006)

aww jakes a harmless little redneck


----------



## Mark. A (Jul 13, 2006)




----------

